# Need UPC



## BRONKEN (Jan 28, 2006)

I accidently threw away the box for my starmate and now I need the UPC/ESN #. I called Sirius and they said I can use the info from any starmate box. The problem is they are all sold out & I need this info by the end of the month. If anyone can help I would really appreciate it.

Thanks, Ken


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Not sure if this is what you need, but look on the receiver. I am sure there is a tag with the numbers on it, but I don't know if it has the UPC code. If you need it for a rebate and the proper info is not on the unit you are probably out of luck because the UPC tag on the box probably has the ESN on it also and the ESN must match your account number to get the rebate.


----------



## BRONKEN (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. For some odd reason the store or Sirius has that info to compare. Sirius claims it does not matter if it comes from a different starmate and they get this problem often, go figure. It's been a real run around to get the $50.
Ken


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

BRONKEN said:


> It's been a real run around to get the $50.


Which would have been entirely avoided had you not thrown away the box.


----------

